# please id, found in my kitchen :-(



## breezer (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys/gals. 

I live in Newcastle, NSW. About a 15 min drive from the CBD. We live on a substantial size block of land, with a natural causeway running across the rear of the property. Lots of rock surfaces and bushland. 

Last night at about 10.30pm, my husband went out to the car to get something, he let the cat inside on his way out (didn't notice anything odd). When he came back in there was a snake on our kitchen floor. The cat was "interacting" with it. Now we are not sure if the cat has brought it inside with her, or how it got inside. 

I was in my bedroom and heard him calling out that there was a snake inside.

So, I am asking you experienced herp people, a few questions. 
Firstly, we live in an area with snakes, we know that. We have caught and released a few snakes from around the house a few times in the few years we have lived here. The only snake we have ever had ID'd was when we called a snake catcher to get it which was the first one we had here. It was a golden crown.
*What would be a good way to ensure no snakes get inside? We have sliding glass doors on all outside doors except for 2. Is there something we can put against the door/on the door to try and stop something coming under?
*What type of snake is it? Is it venomous?
*Is it likely the cat brought it in, even though my husband didn't notice?

Sorry for the big write up and questions, but want to make sure I have covered it all. 

The snake would've been about 25-30cm long. Very narrow. Gold band behind head. 
I've added two photo's, showing underside.






now head shot!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 6, 2012)

sorry, have the flu, and a bit slow today, didnt realise that it was 2 pictures!


----------



## breezer (Nov 6, 2012)

that's just the pics are touching..


----------



## bk201 (Nov 6, 2012)

Keep your cats inside unless supervised constantly which is almost impossible as it was most likely taken inside by you're cat.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 6, 2012)

Im not 100% as the pictures are blurry, but from the colouration, the ventral scales and the divided sub-caudals, I would call it a Dwarf Crowned snake but it seems like it is out of its natural area which I why I wouldnt place money on it. My other guess would be a White Crowned snake but the banding behind the head doesnt look right.

Those with a better idea of the subtle difference between the two should be able to assist but in the mean time any chance of a clearer picture?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Southern Dwarf Crowned Snake (Cacophis krefftii). Dark head, narrow pale yellow band across nape, ventrals light yellow with black bands.

Blue


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Nov 6, 2012)

Dwarf Crowned Snake​


----------



## RedFox (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like a dwarf crowned snake from looking at the pale yellow vetrals and the colour and shape of the 'crown'. Yes it is venomous, no I can't think of way to stop them coming in the house but I can't imagine it wanting to come face to face with a cat. And yes the cat probably brought it in.


----------



## breezer (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for the quick id. 
Sorry snipercap, I only took a few quick pics, just enough to get a rough ID. I had to empty out our plastic garbage bin to scoop him into before we took it outside. Kept the cat locked up for the night and will try to keep her inside. I didn't think that she would one day bring a snake into the house


----------



## eipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Def Cacophis kreffti yellow ventrals and thin nape band are good characters for this fellow


----------



## JasonL (Nov 6, 2012)

Harmless snake other than making your hand stink


----------

